# *Military Furs* Go the distance



## Krevan (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey, wanted to share this youtube video out there with my fellow brothers in arms. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60tayZ3Lbi4

I didnt make this

I never really paid attention to the lyrics of this song from Hercules because I was young and into the movie. But put to these images, Im sure all of you vets and those currently overseas can relate.

I go on leave in ten days, deployment is also nearly over as well. Im really feeling this video.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow.  I wish I knew how to invest the 5 minutes of effort necessary to create a photo slide show to an overused dramatic song.  Wait, I do, that's how I know this is shit.

This video is clearly half assed an attempt to look 'meaningful' without investing any real effort.  It's insulting as a reslt.


----------



## Krevan (Aug 9, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Wow.  I wish I knew how to invest the 5 minutes of effort necessary to create a photo slide show to an overused dramatic song.  Wait, I do, that's how I know this is shit.
> 
> This video is clearly half assed an attempt to look 'meaningful' without investing any real effort.  It's insulting as a reslt.



Piss off


----------



## gray_foxor (Aug 9, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Wow.  I wish I knew how to invest the 5 minutes of effort necessary to create a photo slide show to an overused dramatic song.  Wait, I do, that's how I know this is shit.
> 
> This video is clearly half assed an attempt to look 'meaningful' without investing any real effort.  It's insulting as a reslt.



There's no effort in this? Do you have to be such an asshole? What would be meaningful then? Really, I would like to know.


----------



## Krevan (Aug 9, 2009)

I know its an easy to make video. I directed this movie to military furs (AKA people who have been 8000 miles from home in a war zone for a year) I was hoping other people would enjoy it too but I know vets would identify with this right away.


----------



## gray_foxor (Aug 9, 2009)

Krevan said:


> I know its an easy to make video. I directed this movie to military furs (AKA people who have been 8000 miles from home in a war zone for a year) I was hoping other people would enjoy it too but I know vets would identify with this right away.



I mean, it's not exactly an easy to make video. You have to think of ALL the people who had to take pictures, and over how long of a time period they were from. More importantly, the pictures really meant something to the people who took them.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Aug 9, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> I mean, it's not exactly an easy to make video. You have to think of ALL the people who had to take pictures, and over how long of a time period they were from. More importantly, the pictures really meant something to the people who took them.


 
It looks like the guy that made the video just hauled them out of Google image search.


----------



## Krevan (Aug 9, 2009)

Im sure he did but I dont give a rats ass about the quality of this video, thats not the reason I made this thread. 

Its about that surge of emotion you get after seeing your loved ones where everyday you roll out that gate, you dont know if your coming back.

A 10 minute phone call with a 20 second delay between voices over here means the world to us and our families.

Dreaming of home


----------



## gray_foxor (Aug 9, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> It looks like the guy that made the video just hauled them out of Google image search.



Maybe so, but the creator is created it for a purpose. Just cause' it looks crappy doesn't mean there was no effort put into it.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 9, 2009)

Krevan said:


> Its about that surge of emotion you get after seeing your loved ones where everyday you roll out that gate, you dont know if your coming back.



Yeah, but a lot of people feel insulted by that shit. Especially people who think know the war is a crock of shit and was engineered pretty much for the sole purpose of keeping Bush in office. Appeal to emotion doesn't work on everyone with a brain.


----------



## Krevan (Aug 9, 2009)

Im not trying to portray the war in a good light or convince anyone of anything. Its just for those who have or are serving, thats it. This isnt a political thread.


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 9, 2009)

Now I kinda wanna watch Hercules <.<


----------



## Krevan (Aug 9, 2009)

It was a good movie, havent seen it in ages.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 9, 2009)

Furries in the military? HA!


----------



## Krevan (Aug 9, 2009)

You would be surprised, theres quite a few on this site. Ive met four other furries in the two years Ive been in including my LT


----------



## AshleyAshes (Aug 10, 2009)

Krevan said:


> A 10 minute phone call with a 20 second delay between voices over here means the world to us and our families


 
Ha ha.  What? XD  20 second delay for international calling to Iraq?  Where did you ever hear that?  Even the absolute worst of international calling doesn't have lag anywhere near that.

Did you join the Army or did you join a movie? XD


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 10, 2009)

EX army to boot!


----------



## Rel (Aug 10, 2009)

*deleted post*


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 10, 2009)

Krevan said:


> You would be surprised, theres quite a few on this site. Ive met four other furries in the two years Ive been in including my LT


 
Infantry?


----------



## Krevan (Aug 10, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Ha ha.  What? XD  20 second delay for international calling to Iraq?  Where did you ever hear that?  Even the absolute worst of international calling doesn't have lag anywhere near that.
> 
> Did you join the Army or did you join a movie? XD



Voice on skype, phone is about 3-5 seconds. Unfortunately I'm not allowed to call you a fucking idiot for the last thing you said because of the forum rules.

Well my lieutenant and I are tankers, one fur is a fister (Forward observer), and the other two are in the infantry


----------



## Gardoof (Aug 10, 2009)

My Dad used to be in the army, thank God he retired before they started sending troops out to Iraq, I didn't want to lose him...

It was fun constantly moving to different places, even though I had to lose my friends T.T

Anyway, I salute our soldiers fighting for us!


----------



## Krevan (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah man its hard being so far from home. Can only imagine what its like to leave your kids behind and what its like to them.

But thank you for the support, it means a lot


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 10, 2009)

Krevan said:


> Voice on skype, phone is about 3-5 seconds. Unfortunately I'm not allowed to call you a fucking idiot for the last thing you said because of the forum rules.
> 
> Well my lieutenant and I are tankers, one fur is a fister (Forward observer), and the other two are in the infantry


 
Tanker?


----------



## Krevan (Aug 10, 2009)

These guys http://www.tms.org/pubs/journals/JOM/9705/Montgomery-9705.intro.lg.gif


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 10, 2009)

i hate how much youtubbe LAGS on my computer. i cant watch a video NORMALLY -_-

anyways, my Boyfriend is a military Fur.   Furries come in all shapes and sizesfrom all over the place.

sure i hate this war, and the crap its done, but im thankful its over and those in iraq are comming home in 10 days


----------



## Azure (Aug 10, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Yeah, but a lot of people feel insulted by that shit. Especially people who think know the war is a crock of shit and was engineered pretty much for the sole purpose of keeping Bush in office. Appeal to emotion doesn't work on everyone with a brain.


People who haven't invested their lives in it should probably be indifferent to people who do, or at least slightly sympathetic.  Honestly, I could give a shit if somebody is insulted by anothers emotions, those emotions are gonna happen anyway.  Bunch of heartless bastards, if you ask me.



AshleyAshes said:


> Ha ha. What? XD 20 second delay for international calling to Iraq? Where did you ever hear that? Even the absolute worst of international calling doesn't have lag anywhere near that.
> 
> Did you join the Army or did you join a movie? XD


Clearly you haven't worked with the "Highspeed" equipment the Army likes to use to give it's soldiers emotional solace.



Krevan said:


> You would be surprised, theres quite a few on this site. Ive met four other furries in the two years Ive been in including my LT


The LT?  Oh lawdy.


----------



## Krevan (Aug 10, 2009)

Hahahaha, yup good old high speed low drag army technology. Got a great pic of me standing on the roof of a building holding a tacsat antenna to the heavens like a jackass rofl.

And yeah, our fearless butterbar was telling me all about his fursuit on patrol and all the dismounts in the back of the MRAP were like wtf? haha


----------



## Azure (Aug 10, 2009)

Krevan said:


> Hahahaha, yup good old high speed low drag army technology. Got a great pic of me standing on the roof of a building holding a tacsat antenna to the heavens like a jackass rofl.
> 
> And yeah, our fearless butterbar was telling me all about his fursuit on patrol and all the dismounts in the back of the MRAP were like wtf? haha


Amazing.  Butterbars will stop at nothing, will they. How are those MRAP's by the way?  I've gotten to see plenty of the down at Ft Hunter Liggett, but it was only for a moment.  Got a no bullshit assessment?


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 10, 2009)

Krevan said:


> Hahahaha, yup good old high speed low drag army technology. Got a great pic of me standing on the roof of a building holding a tacsat antenna to the heavens like a jackass rofl.
> 
> And yeah, our fearless butterbar was telling me all about his fursuit on patrol and all the dismounts in the back of the MRAP were like wtf? haha


lol, a ,man of NO fear XD


----------



## Krevan (Aug 11, 2009)

Hahah were pretty open about furry stuff in the military. Were always talking about conventions etc.

About the MRAPs... they have their equal side of pros and cons. They do not handle the slightest bumps AT ALL. Just the other day my driver hit a bump and I was gunning. The hood flew open, the gun flew out of the mount and under my chin, and we fucked up the brakes. Your ass ends up hurting after two hours of being in the thing and shit flying everywhere falling on you. Average speed is about 45-55 mph but you need to drop to 5-10mph over the smallest speed bump. Off-roading is a bad idea in them because they always get stuck however they are easy to recover. They also always get tangled up in power lines and knock them down or on the gunner.

But aside from the most uncomfortable ride of your life and the hassle with its height, I would take it over a Hummer any day. Because my ass might be hurting from the ride but it has a much higher chance of making it home in one piece. Also offers great situational awareness cause your taller than just about any vehicle out there. Weve come to call the Hummvee "The Hearse".


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 11, 2009)

reminds me of the story my Boyfriend told me about how his superoirs mad ehim drive some BIG truck (i forget wha t he said it was) and he ended up crashing into a wall, cuz it was dificult to control it >.<


----------



## Azure (Aug 11, 2009)

Krevan said:


> Hahah were pretty open about furry stuff in the military. Were always talking about conventions etc.
> 
> About the MRAPs... they have their equal side of pros and cons. They do not handle the slightest bumps AT ALL. Just the other day my driver hit a bump and I was gunning. The hood flew open, the gun flew out of the mount and under my chin, and we fucked up the brakes. Your ass ends up hurting after two hours of being in the thing and shit flying everywhere falling on you. Average speed is about 45-55 mph but you need to drop to 5-10mph over the smallest speed bump. Off-roading is a bad idea in them because they always get stuck however they are easy to recover. They also always get tangled up in power lines and knock them down or on the gunner.
> 
> But aside from the most uncomfortable ride of your life and the hassle with its height, I would take it over a Hummer any day. Because my ass might be hurting from the ride but it has a much higher chance of making it home in one piece. Also offers great situational awareness cause your taller than just about any vehicle out there. Weve come to call the Hummvee "The Hearse".


Yeah, they look supertall, but I suppose they are pretty much the best defense against deep buried IED's.  EFPs, on the other hand, we'll probably never overcome.  Unless everybody takes a ride in the Buffalo.


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 11, 2009)

Remember when Apollo threw the disk around the world? That was so epic. This however, is not.


----------



## Krevan (Aug 12, 2009)

Yeah man, the armor is pretty decent on them. EFPs can jack up tanks. Nothing is protected from them but we got a few things to make it not so bad or go off prematurely/not at all.

And of course it doesn't mean anything to you. You've never had to take a step outside the wire. ^


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 15, 2009)

Here's at least one official military fur. He serves aboard the USS Teddy Roosevelt:


----------



## Crushdude424 (Aug 17, 2009)

All i gotta say is fuck those fucks. They're all ignorant anyway.

Great vid man, keep it up and maybe I'll see ya stateside!


----------



## Kendoro (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, what Crush said. I have more friends and family in the military than I can count (Crush being one of them!), so if there's one thing I can definitely appreciate, it's you guys. You just keep on truckin', and you'll be home with those you care about before you know it =D


----------



## Blu Dienstag (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey, God bless you guys over there putting your life on the line. I also come from a strong military family, two grand parents were colonels, one other grand parent was a captain, my dad was a captain, had three uncles, an Lt and two Sargent's (Two of which died in Vietnam), my sister is in the Army Reserves under Public Relations and I myself am gearing up to head off to Naval Basic Training this winter, so yea, my family knows the sacrifice.


----------



## Shotgunjim (Sep 2, 2009)

Krevan said:


> You would be surprised, theres quite a few on this site. Ive met four other furries in the two years Ive been in including my LT


 
Do you know Koldsteel? I think I have him watched.


----------



## Wolf_Eyes_inGA (Sep 2, 2009)

From a fur that can never join the armed forces (due to health issues)... THANK YOU for what you do! And the music and vid is lovely


----------



## Krevan (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys (Didnt know you  were on the forums Crush! haha), I am on R&R right now and this video is the real deal. When our plane was landing they had firetrucks making an arch with the water hoses that the plane taxied through. When we got into the airport, the EVERY single person stood up and started clapping and cheering. We didnt know anybody either because this was just a connecting flight. On our way out there were a lot of families, vets, and boyscout troops shaking our hands and giving us food. It was AMAZING.

And being in my girls arms again <3


----------



## Wolf_Eyes_inGA (Sep 3, 2009)

As a Red Cross fur, I love to see you guys get off the plan and give hugs and feed ya'll goodies. (my little effort to say thank you)


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Sep 5, 2009)

Contributed to USO and Wheelchair Vets. Dad was a disabled vet and died 14 years ago this week in VA hospital. 
Brother was Sgt in the Army. I am in CAP which is part of USAF.


----------



## Krevan (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks Wolf Eyes, what you guys do really means a lot to us. People whos kindness I definately wont forget!


----------



## Blu Dienstag (Sep 6, 2009)

KarabinerCoyote said:


> Contributed to USO and Wheelchair Vets. Dad was a disabled vet and died 14 years ago this week in VA hospital.
> Brother was Sgt in the Army. I am in CAP which is part of USAF.



Sorry to hear about your dad, but on a lighter note GO CAPS! I used to be in Civil Air Patrol myself. I was a Cadet Airman 1st class after three years (I always failed the PT test), but I excelled academecially. Out of seven cadets (It was a small squad) I was one of the lowest ranking cadets, but despite the low rank I was the longest joined and more knowledgeable (5 events, two Navigation Competitions and 1 Summer Encampment) which actually brought my name up when our Cadet Commander left the squad. So yea... I felt like the lowest ranking Cadet Commander ever... XD


----------

